# Buy 04 Dodge 2500 5.7L Sell 99 Suburban 2500?



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Okay guys weigh in on the towing power and lifespan of this truck. It's a short bed with a camper top 60K for $16,500. I am considering to replace my 99 Suburban 2500 7.4L with 194K. Mileage of Hemi? It will likely be a tow/work only truck since I have a 99 Tacoma 2.4L manual for commuting and hauling trash, etc.

This Dodge is extremely clean except dash is cracked in two places; mechanic told me that is par for course on this truck and about $900 to replace dash (negotiating point). It has has a KN intake which mechanic told me he doesn't really like (and noted on evaluation it is not sealed properly) b/c he has seen them let things through that foul the sensor. Bed length I measured at about 73 in but specs say 6.3ft? I am 6 ft and may be sleeping back there sometimes, appreciate that flexibility.

I have passed on the truck at that price, trying to figure what to offer, they offered only $1,000 for my Burb which AC doesn't work and rusty underneath (Texas coast?)

I have never had either a Dodge or a 4x4 but this truck is compelling due to its clean straight condition and low miles. I am a little leary of small back seat with 5ft8in daughter and wife, but wife sat back there and seemed okay, appreciating the rear doors you can open from inside unlike my 03F150Supercab, I read the Dodge Quad is "between" a supercab and full-on crew cab, and I think that is fairly accurate.

Thanks for commentary, Dodge still at dealer a few minutes ago, but I have found with older trucks in good shape, you snooze you looze.

Why a 3/4 ton for a 5,000 lb camper? Payload! I am thinking now I should ask the rear axle ratio of the Dodge, didn't think of asking that due to distraction of listening to the meaty growl of the Hemi through stock single exhaust...


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Seems a little high for a 2004 ... the hemi requires you do a plug change at 30K intervals and there are 16 plugs, 2 per cyl. Expect 8 towing and 16-17 on the road not towing.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

GO WEST said:


> Okay guys weigh in on the towing power and lifespan of this truck. It's a short bed with a camper top 60K for $16,500. Mileage of Hemi? It will likely be a tow/work only truck.
> 
> *Do you not know what the tow rating is? Go to this PAGE to find tow the ratings for the truck.
> *
> ...


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Dodge dealer is telling me this truck has a 4.10 rear and with the 5.7L hemi 3/4 ton 4x4 it can tow only 8,800 lb. That doesn't sound right at all. My 2003 F150 5.4L supercab with 3.55 rear axle towing capacity is not much lower than 8,800 lb. If that's the limit on the Dodge 2500, not much reason to move up to the 3/4 ton truck...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> Dodge dealer is telling me this truck has a 4.10 rear and with the 5.7L hemi 3/4 ton 4x4 it can tow only 8,800 lb. That doesn't sound right at all. My 2003 F150 5.4L supercab with 3.55 rear axle towing capacity is not much lower than 8,800 lb. If that's the limit on the Dodge 2500, not much reason to move up to the 3/4 ton truck...


One thing about most car salesmen is they sell more cars then trucks, they dont drive trucks, and they dont know or understand the specs. According to the Dodge website 8800lbs is the GVWR. More specs:

With 4.10 Axle Ratio Axle Ratio You Can Tow 10800 lbs
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) = 8800 lbs
Payload = 2728 lbs
Curb Weight = 6072 lbs
Curb Weight Front/Rear = 3456 lbs/3456 lbs
GAWR Front/Rear = 5200 lbs/6000 lbs
Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) = 17000 lbs


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

GO WEST said:


> Dodge dealer is telling me this truck has a 4.10 rear and with the 5.7L hemi 3/4 ton 4x4 it can tow only 8,800 lb. That doesn't sound right at all. My 2003 F150 5.4L supercab with 3.55 rear axle towing capacity is not much lower than 8,800 lb. If that's the limit on the Dodge 2500, not much reason to move up to the 3/4 ton truck...


 I would keep looking if it were me. 
I have an 04 Duramax extended cab that had 80,000 miles on it when I bought it. I paid 13,600.00


----------

